# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  nieuw lid

## annemarie47

Hallo allemaal, ik ben annemarie en hoop op dit forum tips en advies met elkaar uit te kunnen wisselen. Ook hoop ik hier steun te vinden als het wat minder gaat.
Ik heb sinds 3 weken angst en paniekaanvallen. Achterliggende oorzaak is een depressie. 10 jaar geleden heb ik al eens een depressie doorgemaakt waarvoor ik citalopram kreeg en dat heeft toen hartstikke goed gewerkt. Ik mocht van de psych het de rest van mijn leven wel blijven gebruiken omdat ik nogal gevoelig zou zijn voor angst/paniek en depressie. Hij zei zeker wanneer je in de overgang komt. Die tijd is nu dus aangebroken. De afgelopen maanden sluimerde er van alles in. Op zich ben ik heel sterk en ben een doorzetter. Ik ben verpleegkundige en help andere mensen altijd met dit soort problemen maar op mezelf toepassen js toch een ander verhaal. Van nature ben ik altijd vrolijk en ootimistisch. Mijn valkuilen zijn perfectionisme en geen grens aangeven. Dat heeft er de laatste maanden voor gezorgd dat.ik oververmoeid raakte voelde als burn out. De rek is eruit. Slaap slecht. Maak me om alles zorgen om de meest onbelangrijke dingen. Als ik vrij ben rust ik niet of ontspan ik niet maar moet er weer van alles gedaan worden..ik leg de lat steeds te hoog voor mezelf. 20 jaar geleden cgt gevolgd en heb daar veel geleerd maar in de loop der jaren zakt dat weer af.
ik ben sinds een week bij psyq ggz terecht gekomen ivm constante angst en paniek. Sinds een week weer gestart met citalopram met daarbij qat lorazepam om de heftige bijwerkingen wat op te vangen. Ik heb dan ook bijna alle bijwerkingen die er zijn. Komt jog bij dat ik bronchitis erbij heb en dus ook wat koorts. Ik kan me herinneren dat de vorige keer ik na 2 weken iets begon te merken en dat ging steeds beter. Ik ben heel ongeduldig hoor. Afgelopen week had ik zo en nu en dan ook een moment dat ik dacht, he, ik voel me iets positiever. Maar dat duurt dan zo kort. Ook kreeg ik van mijn psyq te horen dat het deze keer ook.weer zal aanslaan omdat het de vorige keer ook geholpen heeft. Ook hoor ik om me heen als je zo'n last hebt van de bijwerkingen dit betekend dat het medicijn reageert.
Graag hoor ik van jullie ervaringen om me weer even op te beuren. Door de psyq en verplwegkundige krijg ik steeds te horwn dat het goed komt. Maar soms heb je wat vaker bevestiging nodig.

Groetjes annemarie

----------


## annemarie47

Nog even ter aanvulling..ik heb toen de citalopram heel rustig afgebouwd en ben 8 jaar klachtenvrij gewest. Nu denk ik. Had ik die raad maar opgevolgd...

----------


## Niels

Hoi Annemarie,

Wat naar om dat allemaal te lezen!  :Frown:  Hopelijk kunnen anderen hier op dit forum je steunen, en je kan je ei hier altijd kwijt!

Groeten,
Niels

----------

